# couple o' changes



## mkellogg

I've made a couple more changes.

First, you might notice a "New Window" button above to open a translation in a new window.  A lot of people had requested this...  Let me know if it doesn't work for any of you.

Second, you might not have noticed a new style that you can choose.  (The style chooser is in the bottom left corner.)  It is the "Fixed Width" style.  Newspapers have long know that it is more comfortable for people to read when they don't have to scan from side to side too much.  It seems a little strange at first with all the extra space on the side, but if it is easier on the eyes, it might work!

Mike


----------



## Benjy

kewl. i quite like the column style choice. is this a taste of things to come or are you going to limit yourself to jsut two different styles? and the new window button is VERY much appreciated


----------



## Jana337

I too like the fixed width thingy, but only when I am reading a thread. Could it be disabled for a list of threads (for New Posts, for individual forums, for the forum homepage)? Many titles won't fit on a single line as before, and I have to scroll more.

Jana


----------



## Mita

mkellogg said:
			
		

> First, you might notice a "New Window" button above to open a translation in a new window. A lot of people had requested this... Let me know if it doesn't work for any of you.


I love this!!   Thank you very much, Mike.


----------



## Kelly B

Oooh, fun! So _that's _what happened. I used the dictionary without really focusing on the button, and the new window appeared, and I wondered what I had just done. 
Still undecided on the column format - at first try, it gives me a sort of high-above-a-narrow-hallway vertigo, and I dislike the extra scrolling. But it _is _easier to read, particularly for dense passages in my second language. Thanks for the option!


----------



## mkellogg

More style choices?  I try not to waste too much time playing with the styles, but I might add a few more.  The fixed-width format was just a quick little change.  I warn you all, I'm thinking about making it the default!

No Jana, I think the page width has to stay the same everywhere within a single style.


----------



## LV4-26

The New Window is an excellent change.
I'm trying the fixed-width right now. It seems a good idea as well.


----------



## alc112

mkellogg said:
			
		

> I warn you all, I'm thinking about making it the default!
> 
> No Jana, I think the page width has to stay the same everywhere within a single style.



No, please!!
I always have opened my list of favourrite pages on the left and the fix witdh version increases the width (obviosly ) of the post and I have to scroll right! 
I also want to suggest for the large font style to change the font. It's something sthetic). You can change the fonts to "arial" that looks better than verdana when being increased.


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Jana337 said:
			
		

> I too like the fixed width thingy, but only when I am reading a thread.


 
I agree with Jana, it looks good within the threads, but the main page looks weird. And the links on the top look like...sardines in the Spanish version (because they're longer than the English ones). 

But apart from that, I find the changes very good.


----------



## Jana337

jorge_val_ribera said:
			
		

> I agree with Jana, it looks good within the threads, but the main page looks weird. And the links on the top look like...sardines in the Spanish version (because they're longer than the English ones).


Indeed.  I would at least increase the space for thread titles at the expense of the unnecessarily wide column Last message.

Jana


----------



## Vanda

The new window? Great! I had missed that before.
Thank you!


----------



## VenusEnvy

I've also noticed that it's easier to "color" text now. Before, it was necessary to highlight the words, or insert them into a text box to be colored. Now, you can simply press the button, and the codes are inserted into the message. The cursor is automatically placed between the codes. 

Fab!


----------



## belén

The new window doesn't work for me... I am using FF. The weird thing is that when I read this thread for the first time two days ago, I tried it and it did work...

Be


----------



## LV4-26

I had the same problem earlier in the afternoon but now it's working again.


----------



## franz ferdinand

Esta bien el boton de new window. ??no se puede poner un texto que diga abrir en otra ventan o algo as;í cuando apunto sobre el boton que abre el resultadoo en otra ventana???

----

*Franz*


----------



## mkellogg

Perdon, Franz, pero no entiendo lo que dices.

Belen, let me know if you are still having problems!

Mike


----------



## belén

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Belen, let me know if you are still having problems!
> 
> Mike



Yes I do..no new window for me, it loads in my current one...


----------



## cuchuflete

It has worked consistently well with FF for Mac.  One of those PC things, I suppose....
Thanks for giving us this choice again Mike.


----------



## cubaMania

Oh, yes, thanks, the New Window is a VERY welcome return of functionality.  I can't tell you how many times I've ended up re-typing a post because I went to the dictionary and returned to a blank window.  YEAH! New Window.


----------



## franz ferdinand

DeCía que se puede hacer que aparesca un mensaje cuando yo apunto el boton de new window que me diga que se va a abrir la busqueda en otra ventana.-------Franz


----------

